# The 1st anual Hip's Sandblast!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For those of you that are ready to graduate to monster sharkfishing(10 footers and up) there will be held the "Fisrt Anual Hip's Sandblast". It will be hosted by Mike "Hip" Sowden one of the pioneers of Landbased monster sharkfishing in Texas. At one time Hip held the record for the largest shark caught from the shore. Hip has to his credit many catches over 10'.

Along with Hip there will be other "Old Salts" like Allen Rickets another man with some impressive cathes over 10' under his belt. They will be giving demonstrations on propper bait rigging, techniques for making your own leaders, how to "read" the beach so you can tell where the best fishing spots are. They will also be giving advice on what the best baits are and how to catch them.

There will be a first-aid camp set up as well if anyone should have an unfortunate accident. There will be a nurse there handing out pamphletts on wound care, how to proprely clean and care for cuts, sting, bite's etc. She will also be showing everyone what to do if ou or someone you're with gets overheated. Which unfortunately does happen from time to time.

The Sandblast will be held on June 4th-5th at the 17 mile marker on PINS(Padre Island National Seashore). However there will be several camps that will be staying the whole week down there. I will be putting up some links at the end of this post to give everyone some more info along with a link to a signup spot so they know how many and who is coming. It's being held at the 17 mile marker so that there should not be any problems for those of us that do not have 4x4's. On the signup page there will be some post of people who are going down that has room for one or two in case someone needs a ride there and back.

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask. Here are the links

Signup page http://groups.msn.com/land-basedsharkfishingonlineclubhouse/discussfishing.msnw?action=get_message&mview=0&ID_Message=51&LastModified=4675516882006983681

Sandblast store for t'shirts, caps, etc. etc. http://www.cafepress.com/hipssandblast

Hip's sharkfishing site http://groups.msn.com/land-basedsharkfishingonlineclubhouse/welcometoyouronlineclubhouse.msnw

I thought I would include a couple of Hip's pics of the Tiger shark Hip held that record with along with a pic of one of Allen's Tigers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

up up and awayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

There you go shark catchers sounds like a heck of an time........to many teeth for me!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Man that shark pic with the old Bob Hall Pier in the back ground sure brings back memories!!!
Thanks for sharing.

Monte


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Not into sharks huh, tight?

Monte,
I have some other old pics of BHP and surrounding area. If you want let me know and I'll post some of them for ya.

Billy


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

That would be awsome. If you want email to me at [email protected]. Grew up on that pier and had some real good times .
Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Post the bob hall pics!

I'm thinking about attending this. I'm a 'new' shark fisherman, only about 2yrs into it...fun stuff! I'd love to get together with the good ol' boys so they can teach me a thing or two.

SQ


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SABlueWave said:


> Post the bob hall pics!
> 
> I'm thinking about attending this. I'm a 'new' shark fisherman, only about 2yrs into it...fun stuff! I'd love to get together with the good ol' boys so they can teach me a thing or two.
> 
> SQ


Follow the link to the signup page if you will be going. You should learn quite a bit from those guys down there. There is going to be some patches made for this. I'll post the link here in a bit once you get there let Terry (aka Nurseshark5) knwo that you are ordering some. http://http://groups.msn.com/land-basedsharkfishingonlineclubhouse/discussfishing.msnw?action=get_message&mview=0&ID_Message=783&LastModified=4675521663726959016
I will get those pics us soon work has been keeping me pretty busy lately

Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*sorry for the delay!!*



FlatoutFishin said:


> That would be awsome. If you want email to me at [email protected]. Grew up on that pier and had some real good times .
> Thanks


I sent you an email tonight Monte.

Billy


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Billy, Hadn't had a chance to check emails at home. Been out of town for a week and working today also.I will check them tonight and I appreciate it. Going to CC next weekend to visit the old man and do a little fishing , thinking about hitting PINS friday afternoon till afterdark for a little long rod action also.
I'll post up if I have any good reports.

Later, Monte


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For everyone that is planning on going to the Sandblast here is a couple links you should check out.

http://http://groups.msn.com/land-basedsharkfishingonlineclubhouse/discussfishing.msnw?action=get_message&mview=0&ID_Message=809&LastModified=4675523050390391985

Next,

http://http://x.coastalfishing-texas.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69

I guess that's all for now.
Take Care
Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GulfSharkFishing (Apr 25, 2005)

Is anyone headed to the SandBlast on PINS June 4-5 solo? If so, would you want to pair up and set camp together? Im going solo and thought it would be cool to set up with another solo fisherman incase of the huge hook-up we could give each other a hand landing catches. Also, if the weed is tooo bad from surf we could venture down to Bob Hall pier together to yak baits off end of pier. I called Texas Parks office and they said Bob Hall will be opening next week.

Shoot me an email at [email protected] or send me a PM. I will be driving a silver 4x4 Honda Element so if you wanna fish together please stop when ya see me. click, click, click, click......FISH ON!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

is this a catch and release, or a kill tournament ?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> is this a catch and release, or a kill tournament ?


I realize it's a little late to be answering this now but this is the first chance that I have gotten. This was not a tournament it was for sharkers that are ready to move a step up and start targeting the lagrer sharks(10' and up). There were several old timers there to teach the younger ones how to successfully rig, fish for, and catch large sharks from the beach. 
I was not able to go due to work but from what I hear there was not much shark fishing going on at all due to the weather and the weeds.

Billy


----------

